# Blue Steel



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Does anyone know about this bloodline? I was looking into a pup. The owner said that both parents were Gotti and Blue Steel. Both parents are a solid blue color, but they are a dark blue.


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

I can tell your our Watchdog/Gotti APBT is called "Blue Steel" or "Steel City Blue" that is her color not her bloodline or a bloodline that we have ever heard of. 
If you care to take a look you can find her on our website at www.wittypits.com on the females page.


----------

